# Bulk Salt: Frozen solid: What to do?



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all,

I have read a few other posts in your archives about this but wanted to see if anyone had some other more recent solutions or ideas:

I am in S. Eastern PA and get my bulk salt from Oceanport in DE. Their road salt is usually on the 'wet' side and I have never had many problems with it freezing until this winter because of these extreme stretches of arctic temps. 

The moisture in this bulk salt is just freezing solid and I have tried mixing CACL pellets throughout the salt, kept a propane heater running inside my salt shed (the shed is a lean-to with tarped doors so alot of heat escapes), using my tractor bucket to try to crush the giant clumps but have had no success. I keep about 30 tons in my shed and at the time of this writing I have about 12 tons left and most of it is unusable--hard as concrete.

The good thing is that it may go up to 32 degrees here tomorrow although I doubt that will help much to melt this stuff. 

Anyone out there having a similar problem?

Thanks very much,

Gus


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep. We got a load that was wet as well. It showed up when one of the "geniuses" was there and he wasn't bright enough to refuse the load. Now we're stuck with the same problem but it's not getting over freezing anytime soon. All I can figure is using a dozen cases of washer fluid but that seems like a big waste of money. A bunch of frozen salt is a big waste of money too though.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sucks but normally we push it aside until temps break and you can work with it. Of course with this year it might be all the salt you see


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks..yes, I was going to try the washer fluid idea, we'll see...

I have been in contact with other landscapers in the area and they too are experiencing the same issue...


----------



## Snoman123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Frozen salt is a real common issue when wet salt and cold temperatures mix. If you take IceBGone Magic and spray it on the frozen salt it will break up the salt in minutes and be soft and pliable again. Look for a lcal dealer and they can come spray it. Justvgo to ibgmagic.com
This should help


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about IceBGone...so, a company comes to your location and sprays your salt? Do you happen to know what it costs? Since it's Sunday I really can't get that info from a supplier so I figured I'd ask


----------



## Snoman123 (Oct 14, 2013)

I do not but if you go to the website look for a dealer nearest you and contact them


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, thank you again...


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

this happened to me two days ago i got a wet load or moist load and it was like 10 deg out. so i ofcoase icame on here try to find what to do i read about washer fluid this and that .. it was about 2/3 of a yard .. i broke it with a pick ax into cubic ft size pieces then with a temper crushed it to original state took about 45 min, a lil hard work.& alot of cursing. good luck!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ so why didn't you try the windshield washer fluid?
It works good on frozen up saltshakers .
It sure beats using the pick ax.

For a bulk pile you could also use liquid cal chlor, in a tote, and spray down the pile.
Most concrete plants will have some on hand.
or liquid magic ice


----------



## turn54 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with snofarmer. Go to local ready-mix company and purchase 120 + gal of liquid calcium chloride. Apply Approx 10 gal./ton. via some sort of spray bar setup using your loader to help with the breaking up. *Do not treat any more than what you plan to spread.* The Liquid CACL does attract moisture just like the salt does, so don't treat the whole pile unless you plan to spread within a couple days. To treat stock pile with liquid CACL you need to have a higher % then what most ready mix company's offer and it has to be hot applied in order to crystallize(adhere) to the bulk salt. Otherwise it will just refreeze. A couple things to keep in mind. This will make the salt "less flow-able" at the spinner due to having a higher moisture content. You will have to have the spinner turned up higher to have the same spreading ability. However, it will allow the salt to work at a much colder temperature. fyi: Most Ready-mix suppliers sell 32% CACL between $.50 and $2.00/gallon.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your ideas...it got to about 40 degrees here today and I was able to break up my salt pile. I am going to go the route of keeping a propane heater inside my salt shed just to keep the temp to the 30's and hope for the best. Next year I will seal it up better to keep the heat in just in case we get another winter of single digits night after night...


----------

